# How to identify RAM type physically?



## Raghav Talwar (May 23, 2010)

I've got a 512 MB RAM in my system.
How can I identify which type it is? (DDR1 or 2).
Also, how can I find out which RAM my motherboard will support? (Don't have the box/ manual)


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 23, 2010)

download everest home 2

It's free, just google it 

It can tell most of your queries


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 23, 2010)

Thank you!
Downloaded the software.

This is really good stuff!


----------



## paroh (May 23, 2010)

U can also use CPU-Z


----------



## pushkar (May 23, 2010)

Use the scanner from crucial.com -> *www.crucial.com/systemscanner/index.aspx

It will tell you what kind of RAM you have currently installed, and also how much maximum your motherboard can support.

Note that there is a maximum limit on both total RAM which can be installed (i.e. including all slots), and also RAM in one slot.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 24, 2010)

cpuZ is a good option to benchmark chipset,ram,display,m/b etc.


----------

